# Norrköping - Manchester of Sweden



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Norrköping* is a city in the province of Östergötland in eastern Sweden and the seat of Norrköping Municipality, Östergötland County. The city is Sweden's tenth largest city and eighth largest municipality (pop. ~130 thousand).
The city is situated by the mouth of the river Motala ström, at Bråviken, an inlet of the Baltic Sea. Water power from the Motala ström and the good harbour were factors that facilitated the rapid growth of this once industrial city, known for its textile industry. It has several nicknames such as: "Sweden's Manchester", "Peking" and "Surbullestan" (Surbulle was a local nickname for the textile workers, and stan is short for Staden, which means The City or The Town in Swedish). Nowadays the city has many sustanably redeveloped industrial buildins that have been transformed into cafés, bars, shops, hotels. It is also a good place to spend ones time when comming to the 'Skavsta' airport. 
Let's explore Norrköping together. kay:

(c) norrkoping.se


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Holmens Bruk* - an industrial district that has been redeveloped by 'Sweco'. A here are some pictures of now a sustanable disctrict. Photos taken by Åke E:son Lindman ('Sweco'): 

(c) Åke E:son Lindman, sweco.se









(c) Åke E:son Lindman, sweco.se









(c) Åke E:son Lindman, sweco.se









(c) Åke E:son Lindman, sweco.se









(c) Åke E:son Lindman, sweco.se









(c) Åke E:son Lindman, sweco.se









(c) Åke E:son Lindman, sweco.se









Source: http://www.sweco.se/sv/Sweden/Media-Bank/Arkitektur-och-Design (Landscape architecture).


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Nice rivers.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Truly stunning. I love old industrial towns that have been re-invented and revitalised just as this has. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

I am glad you liked the pictures. More to come soon. 
Also, it is really nice how the industrial districts have been redeveloped. As far as i know some factories are still used, but in an environmentally friendly way.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Once again you surprise us with a foto thread of small swedish town. Good work. kay:


Norrköping is a very nice town. Cute girls there aswell if I remember correct.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hasse78 said:


> Once again you surprise us with a foto thread of small swedish town. Good work. kay:


Thank you. There are many nice cities that deserve to be recognized. I believe, Norrköping is not an exception. 



Hasse78 said:


> Norrköping is a very nice town. Cute girls there aswell if I remember correct.


Well, i didn't know that. Maybe i should pay a visit there and see everything myself.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice pics....kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Same 'waterfall' at night:

(c) trekearth.com









(c) press.impera.se









another place in Industrilandskapet:

(c) dpshots.com


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Delete


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more of Nkpg:


Norrköping by night by vikbo2000, on Flickr


Novemberljus by vikbo2000, on Flickr


Kaktus parken, Norrköping by okashiidesu, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Norrköping 

Link









Link









Link









Source: tTom, www.efoto.lt


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, amazing updates from Norrkoping....:cheers2:


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice photos, Norrköping is a nice town. One of only tree in Sweden with proper tram lines.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More colourfull daily life in Norrköping:


Industrial waterfall by Anders Rosen, on Flickr


Norrköping Waterfall Sweden by pgice, on Flickr


DSC_0543.jpg by Anders Rosen, on Flickr


DSC_0548.jpg by Anders Rosen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Simply, some more pics 


City on the Water by diesmali, on Flickr


Industry by szefi, on Flickr


Red Carpet by diesmali, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Let's wake this thread up:


20120620190738.jpg by davidelmlund, on Flickr


Norrköping-1087.jpg by Anders Thyren, on Flickr


Norrköping by Anders Thyren, on Flickr


Industrial Norrköping 4 by Anders Thyren, on Flickr


Industrial Norrköping 1 by Anders Thyren, on Flickr


20120620102939.jpg by davidelmlund, on Flickr


20120620103034.jpg by davidelmlund, on Flickr


Norrköping by Gamle Swartzen, on Flickr


Norrköping by Gamle Swartzen, on Flickr


Norrköping by night by azin, on Flickr


----------



## man med (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice city - looks very clean.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Town house in Norrköping by Anders Thyren, on Flickr


Norrköping-0993.jpg by Anders Thyren, on Flickr


Rooftops by Anders Thyren, on Flickr


Campus Norrköping, Skvallertorget by Gamle Swartzen, on Flickr


View by azin, on Flickr


A Look by R A Pyke (SweRon), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Knäppingsborg collage by Anvariel, on Flickr


Shapes in the sky by Anvariel, on Flickr


Norrköping by the river by Anvariel, on Flickr


Arbetets Museum by Anvariel, on Flickr


Blue corner by Chris Das, on Flickr


Strykjärnet by Anvariel, on Flickr


Strykjärnet by Anvariel, on Flickr


C-center by Anvariel, on Flickr


Waiting... As Light Passes Good and Evil by Weinerhall, on Flickr


Norrköping Christmas lights by Shaun McCullough, on Flickr


Day One Hundred Seventy Three by David Dahlin, on Flickr


HDR of Norrköping by Auoja, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Norrköping 2006 par okidoki kommunikation, sur Flickr


Norrköping par okidoki kommunikation, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattelindh/11655075313/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9902128593/in/photolist-g61ZR4-fEVyVu-gaBpxd-gaBkz2-g9P6ng-g61rjH-g61FgE-fPBQSs-fPkike-fPicbU-fPgLbm-fNZdP8-fNeA4N-fMWZgv-fMrswE-fGEf8d-fFAgLg-fECV84-fAVVBF-fB9YvQ-fAU5er-fB9nDC-fB9nQG-fAU4kz-fB9o23-fAU5GV-fB9ncY-fB9oSq-fB9mbA-fACZWt-fATgrJ-fATh6G-fzQDgL-fvr756-fvFnpE-fu3EZg-fu3ADZ-fu3CVe-ftM1UB-ftM1wD-fu2kB9-ftM1Bn-ftLZQH-fu2myj-ftM1tg-ftM1i4-fu2kHd-fu2mb3-fu2kTd-ftM14X-ftQeT7


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some older pictures of Norrköping and trams:


Norrköping par Jean (tarkastad), sur Flickr


Spårvagn Norrköpng Sweden par StefanOlaison, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattelindh/9945071805/


Drottninggatan spårvagn par stillbild, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

JSE_6632 copie par jacques spiesse, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vattenfall par Christer Peterson, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13172402435/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

a7r-3 par [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Norrköping par Ulf Bodin, sur Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pics! Manchester of Sweden is a good description. The waterfall, trams and the cactuses are really nice!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20130801_181519 par P-E Fronning, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Industrial legacy par fréal, sur Flickr


The Stream par fréal, sur Flickr


20130801_183243 par P-E Fronning, sur Flickr


20130801_183250 par P-E Fronning, sur Flickr


IMG_1714 par Nyman Roger, sur Flickr


IMG_1701 par Nyman Roger, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_1399 par Human Golmohammadi, sur Flickr


IMG_1177 par Human Golmohammadi, sur Flickr


IMG_11811 par Human Golmohammadi, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_0907 par Human Golmohammadi, sur Flickr


IMG_0724 par Human Golmohammadi, sur Flickr


IMG_06611 par Human Golmohammadi, sur Flickr


IMG_0642 par Human Golmohammadi, sur Flickr


IMG_0468 par Human Golmohammadi, sur Flickr


IMG_0447 par Human Golmohammadi, sur Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Really beautiful!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Strömmen Norrköping por perel585, en Flickr


Strömmen Norrköping por perel585, en Flickr


DSC_5234 por perel585, en Flickr


DSC_5237 por perel585, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_1008 por Human Golmohammadi, en Flickr


DSC_1014 por Human Golmohammadi, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Karl Johans park:

Karl Johans park by carina.ericsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Offentlig konst i Norrköping, Roterande acceleration, 1991 Oscar Reutersvärd (f 1915) Aluminium. Höjd 6 m. På betongsockel. Strömparken by Norrköpings stadsbibliotek, on Flickr

Offentlig konst i Norrköping, Sälar, massproducerade lekredskap i Strömparken Designern heter Lissy Boesen by Norrköpings stadsbibliotek, on Flickr

IMG_0829 by Nyman Roger, on Flickr

Rådhuset Norrköping by Norrköpings stadsbibliotek, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The port area:

Utsikt över Bråviken by Tomas Öhberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_1694 by Human Golmohammadi, on Flickr

DSC_1737 by Human Golmohammadi, on Flickr

DSC_1687 by Human Golmohammadi, on Flickr

DSC_1617 by Human Golmohammadi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visualiseringscenter C by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Old Industrial Site by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Arbetets Museum by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Old Industrial Site by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Trappan by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Stadsmuseum by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Trappan by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Night-time Reflections by Martin Falk, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Norrköping, Drottninggatan 03.07.2015 by The STB, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fall view by Marlies van den Bos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Norrköping by Ann-Charlotte Karlsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Upplev Norrköping Höst Vinter 2015-2016; Östergötland, Sweden by worldtravelLib.com - The Collection, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

03 by Andy L Media, on Flickr

04 by Andy L Media, on Flickr

Shot from the ground by Joakim Fransson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32766467362/in/photostream









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32015878474


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few aerial pics 









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Image and reality by Ingemar Åkerlind, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Shwan O Benjamin*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Shwan O Benjamin*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Shwan O Benjamin*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Shwan O Benjamin*​


----------

